# Wie Buchstaben in der Console unterstreichen ?



## Sneaker (8. April 2003)

Hallo
Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich Buchstaben in der Console unterstreiche ?
sprache C++ mit MFC oder was ihr halt wollt 

Schon jetzt danke


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (11. April 2003)

Soviel ich weiß, stellt die Console doch nur ASCII dar, und da wäre das ja dann nicht möglich....


----------



## Tobias K. (11. April 2003)

moin


also standartmäßig wirst du da nichts finden!
da wirst du dir selbst was zusammenbasteln müssen!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Sneaker (12. April 2003)

aber gesehen hab ich das schon mal aber wie soll ich mir das zusammen basteln ?
naja dann muss ich statt unterstreichen farbig machen...


----------



## bitmaster (13. April 2003)

Klar kannst dus unterstreichen!!
Halt nur mit ASCII Zeichen, oder wie du schon geschrieben hast
farbig machen!!

PS: Für eine Hervorhebung würde ich dir leuchtend Weiss empfehlen!


----------



## Tobias K. (13. April 2003)

moin


um mal klarheit zu schaffen:

unterstreichen = strich unter text
oder
unterstreichen = test so gestallten das er auffällig ist


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (13. April 2003)

Also einen Strich unter ein ASCII zeichen ist ja nicht möglich, höchstens in der nächsten Zeile.
Farbe usw. ist natürlich möglich. (@bitmaster.... leuchtend weiß.. sehr witzig  )
Sind wir uns nun einig???    ;-)


----------



## Tobias K. (13. April 2003)

moin

genau das meinte ich!

jetzt ist nur noch die frage über welchen conpiler wir sprechen!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## bitmaster (13. April 2003)

Mit ne neuen Zeile hab ich das auch gemeint!!

Er hat doch oben gepostet dass er mit MFC codet, und wenn schon
dass ist doch sowieso nicht Compilerabhängig, oder?


----------



## Tobias K. (14. April 2003)

moin


achja MFC dann natürlich VisualC++.

dann sollte man mal die suchfunktion benutzen! über das thema "farbiger text" wurde schon oft gesprochen!



mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Sneaker (14. April 2003)

farbig weiss ich ja
hab auch extra ne klasse von meinem info lehrer bekommen die mir alles ab nimmt aber leider halt nicht untersteicht...

naja egal...


----------

